

Coding project turned startup - should I sell? - Synth3t1c

I started a website a few weeks ago. I've had analytics installed since the 20th of March, and these are the stats:<p>18,939 Visits | 71,961 Pageviews | 3.80 Pages/Visit | 46.14% Bounce Rate | 00:08:24 Avg. Time on Site | 60.94% New Visits<p>The traffic is international (just over 50% in the US, however) and seems to be used for things like code snippets, trading links and the like.  I have a lot more I want to do to the site but got a buy offer.  There was no amount specified but I have someone valuing my site for me.<p>Any suggestions?<p>The site link is http://textuploader.com
======
rabble
Do you want to be doing this? If so, don't sell. If you're happy somebody else
doing what ever they want with it and don't want do deal with it? Don't sell.

~~~
Synth3t1c
Good point. I like having the site as a side project and wouldn't be opposed
to working on it.

------
mapster
Nice. How have you gotten the word out?

------
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://textuploader.com>

------
phlux
is it a consulting firm who is offering to buy it?

Why not give them a license for the current iteration for the price they want
- inclusive of "N" updates - but they have the right to white label the
service to their own needs.

In negotiations, assuming they offered you 100K cash - Tell them you would OEM
for 75K cash and an annual support of 25K which would include some level of
support. The support fee you could use to hire an intern to manage their
support questions.

Iterate the site out -- have a vertical for .txt, .html, .JS etc...

Allow file tags, search, families, etc.. etc...

Put together a quick roadmap of these ALREADY planned features to get them to
agree to the OEM deal, knowing that they will get the verticals as they come
-- but that each vertical will have the 25K annual support license.

So, for the 1st iteration of 12 months of .txt - they pay 100K - next year
they get .js, .py and a renewal for .txt and have to pay another 75K

Allow for them to submit update requests which you will value and include for
$N... This will allow them a feedback loop and you an income.

If they say no -- hold out and IMMEDIATELY add one of these features, as they
will be watching and say "shit - he is doing all that roadmap without us --
fuck it lets bite"

~~~
petervandijck
Ask them to make an offer first. Their offer will likely be ridiculously low,
which solves your problem right there (ie. don't sell).

